# USC Film Production for Spring 2012



## Creartive_Mind (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi All,

Just wanted to start a discussion thread on the upcoming MFA program in spring 2012. I am international prospective student currently working in the US.hailing from a small town in India, it was my dream to one day study at USC.Finally I have decided to apply for spring 2012 and started my preparations. 

I have found this one of the most insightful forums for aspiring filmmakers on the web. Really happy to meet so many talented and passionate artists. Many of you are presently in USC and having a ball. Hope I will be lucky enough to join you next year.

So is whose up for the fun next year ??


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Creartive.

I am an interpreter of HER creations and hoping to get into the writing program at USC.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Creartive_Mind (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Gen-Speak,

So you are one of those whimsical aesthetics like me who long to reach the classroom of USC. Hope we can meet a lot more aspiring hopefuls this year and pray that the most deserving get to go. I basically joined this community because of the spirit of comradarie it had.Thought I could share and discuss on some common problem most of us have. I am trapped in a horrible dilemma for like many I still don't have any means to fund my dream machine.As you know the picture is not very rosy for us international students. Very few grants and aids are out there for us. 

Based on research and info I gathered, the ballpark figure for all round expenses including tuition and living seem to be amounting to 150K (excluding any fleeting fantasies on scholarships). Kind of gives one a huge lump in the throat especially if you are a breadwinner for a family of 2 who is taking time off to go to film school. The only option I have is to take loans and hope for the best guaranteeing that i would be bankrupt and on debt by the time I pass out.

Gathering from what I read by fortunate veterans like Jayimess who have gone to the school. The experience is worth dying for but then again if you are an international student your priority would also be to somehow stay back and pursue a decent job which would help you hone your skills and obviously payback your loans during a course of time.I don't nurture any pipe dreams of becoming the next Scorcese or Speilberg but I would really want to be a good filmmaker who loves every minute of his creative job and can still feed a family.

Request all experienced people to voice your thoughts on this age old debated MYTH vs FACT question ?? In case that by some inexplicable stroke of luck, if we did get in....Would it be a new beginning or most likely the END !!


----------

